# gorgeous pet gates and more goodies



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found this site while looking for a decorative pet gate.

Dog gates - Freestanding Pet Gates - Wooden Dog Gates - Dog Ramps


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*By Far the most beautiful gate ive ever seen.*
*Very Classy and looks so sturdy. Thanks for the Post. Nickee in Pa**

*Yogi Look" Iam Napping Mommy Ill Look Later**


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

So pretty!!! I love them!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My goodness, that are beautiful!!! might have to look into these, but they sure look expensive!! :w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Some are on sale. Wish I needed a gate since they look so good but I don't


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, those are the best gates ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Those real pretty ones are new. I've received the Frontgate catalog for years and looked there when shopping for gates a year or two ago and they didn't have those. I really like pressure mount gates with a human walk-thru so you don't have to move or step over the gate (I'm clumsy). We have one but it is wood, not decorative metal.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the prices are pretty good compared to some I've seen...
We have a wooden one and it's getting pretty beat up..It has a small door in the gate,you step over the gate..it's about 18 inches high. Not bad really..
I'm showing these to Al tonight when he gets home from work...


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Michelle! I was looking for a gate and really like these. Trying to decide between one on this site and another one I saw on Amazon. 

22"H Free-standing Steel Mesh Pet Gate Barrier - Frontgate

Amazon.com: Richell Wood Freestanding Pet Gate, Large, Autumn Matte Finish: Pet Supplies


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This one is a bit pricey but it can be converted into a pen,either rectangular or in a hexagon...Unforunately mine would scratch it to pieces over time,like they did our wooden one...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks Michelle! I was looking for a gate and really like these. Trying to decide between one on this site and another one I saw on Amazon.
> 
> 22"H Free-standing Steel Mesh Pet Gate Barrier - Frontgate
> 
> Amazon.com: Richell Wood Freestanding Pet Gate, Large, Autumn Matte Finish: Pet Supplies



I like the Frontgate one better, (prettier)I have one similar to the Amazon one only it's a tension gate with a door.step over about 18 inches tall...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

those are beautiful aren't they? I love the one little cat door in the gate. i wish I had the house with one of those gates lol.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> I like the Frontgate one better, (prettier)I have one similar to the Amazon one only it's a tension gate with a door.step over about 18 inches tall...


It's definitely prettier! However, Emma is a little monkey and tries to climb up any and every thing. The mesh wiring on this gate looks like it would be easy for her to climb! :w00t:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> It's definitely prettier! However, Emma is a little monkey and tries to climb up any and every thing. The mesh wiring on this gate looks like it would be easy for her to climb! :w00t:


Might have to get the tall one! When I fostered Oliver 15 yr old actrobat! He could climb anything!


----------

